# اللهجة المصرية: مطبَّق ورديّتين



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

كثيرًا ما نسمع في السينما المصرية جملة " مطبّق ورديّتين " فما معناها؟

وشكرا


----------



## cherine

بعض أماكن العمل تعمل طيلة اليوم (24 ساعة)، وفي تلك الأماكن يتم تقسيم العمل على فترات (وَرْدِيَّات) متساوية: 4 ورديات، كل وردية 6 ساعات، أو ورديتين كل وردية 12 ساعة... وعندما يقول شخص إنه طَبَّق وَرْدِيِّتين فهذا يعني أنه ظل في العمل طيلة الورديتين.

الفعل طَبَّق يُستخدم أيضًا في اللهجة المصرية لِمَن يمضي طيلة الليل مستيقظًا ليذاكر أو ليعمل: فضلت مطَبَّق طول الليل عشان أخلص مذاكرة/شغل.


----------



## A doctor

شكرا لك أختي شرين


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا عمرو


----------

